# Sand flea and Salty what did he weigh?



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Okay Sand Flea and Salty. You proved that something is biting out there. Anything else caught on that trip? 

What type of ray was that and about what did it weigh?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

He was a cownose. I'm not too good at guesstimating weights...Salty, care to take a stab? And by the way, that ray looked a lot worse than he actually was. That blood smeared all over his bottom was there because he was laying on the deck and flapping, smearing the blood from one puncture all over his bottom (and me and Salty when I picked him up).

There were tons of smallish croaker (which the rays were eating, by the way) and what _may_ have been two cobes running with two baits.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I would guess that one at around 50#s but I don't think that was the biggest- biggest was probably around low 60's. Yeah- it was nuts out there- croaker on Hopkins, rays on live bait, rays on steroids, all kinds of strange little things.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Must have been a real workout. They can flap around quite a bit making a big slippery mess of things. There were two landed? Suprised to hear rays being caught there. That goes to show I need to get out there soon. Not to catch a ray but to fish and crab in general. 
If a ray is bought to the surface and not landed is there anyway you can tell the difference in the type of ray it is from a topside--aerial view? Does a cow nose have tail barbs? Is this a type that can be table fare? Just asking. If I can borrow from a quote from a board member---I hope the skate pass my plate.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There were two landed, many more hooked and seen. And yea, you can tell them apart once you get familiar with them. About the only two you'll commonly see anyway are clearnose skate and cowray.

A cownose does have a tail barb--be careful. And I hear you can eat the wings, but I've never tried.


----------

